# How to soffit/finish off porch roof that is too low



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Did they get behind the stucco and get a flashing up there?
If you are wrapping the fascia it should have been done before the drip edge.


Just me but I like beams to look right so I would add to the inside so it is at least as wide as the post. One 2x4 up high one low. Cut the bottom of the rafter tails off so the bottom is level with the beam. That will allow to put the ceiling at that height and have the edge hidden behind the fascia. In that area I would also add in a 2" wide strip vent and work a vent in one or both side walls up high. 
You have a 2x10 on both ends. I would also frame them out to same size as the main beam.


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> Did they get behind the stucco and get a flashing up there?
> If you are wrapping the fascia it should have been done before the drip edge.
> 
> 
> ...


The only used 2 X6 throughout the entire build. There's nothing larger than that anywhere on the porch. The roof and shingles are already done along with the drip edge. They were going to just wrap the fascia with aluminum and took it underneath the drip edge like they did when they built the garage. Drip edge was on before they put the shingles on. Because of that I really don't want to cut off any of the Tails and then add more work than I have to. I would have to redo the shingles in that area and I'm not really a roofer. As far as where the shingles meet the stucco they didn't complete that either. The stucco is cut and they were going to put a termination bar along the top Edge and bring the shingles up to that in order to flash it. So I'm not sure how to finish that off. I was thinking of hiring a roofer to finish at least that part off. I was talking about the Box at the top Corner as you can see in the photo.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> The only used 2 X6 throughout the entire build. There's nothing larger than that anywhere on the porch. The roof and shingles are already done along with the drip edge. They were going to just wrap the fascia with aluminum and took it underneath the drip edge like they did when they built the garage. Drip edge was on before they put the shingles on. Because of that I really don't want to cut off any of the Tails and then add more work than I have to. I would have to redo the shingles in that area and I'm not really a roofer. As far as where the shingles meet the stucco they didn't complete that either. The stucco is cut and they were going to put a termination bar along the top Edge and bring the shingles up to that in order to flash it. So I'm not sure how to finish that off. I was thinking of hiring a roofer to finish at least that part off. I was talking about the Box at the top Corner as you can see in the photo.


 You have missed the meaning of cutting the tails. Hold a level against the beam over to the rafter tails and draw a line. Cut that bottom off. with out damage to the fascia board.
If it is built with 2x6 fir it out with 2x6.
The flashing at the top wants to tucked up behind the stucco and paper if it can. I will look again for the box you mentioned.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Is this what you were asking about
Post a picture from the inside


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes, that's exactly what I was referring to. It's dark here now so can't get a photo. I was thinking of duplicating the same overhang as the roof end just above it. I was trying to break it down by looking at it. Here's a photo of that.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

We always take the roof 1 foot up the side to protect the corner. 
I can't tell the height there but for the siding you would just nail 2x4 or? together in an L shape and put it inside from the top of the brick with a spacer to put it on the same plane as the ledger to up on to the bottom of the ledger. 
The box look on the outside is just a rafter tail actually a seat cut and another block back before you fill in the OSB


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> We always take the roof 1 foot up the side to protect the corner.
> I can't tell the height there but for the siding you would just nail 2x4 or? together in an L shape and put it inside from the top of the brick with a spacer to put it on the same plane as the ledger to up on to the bottom of the ledger.
> The box look on the outside is just a rafter tail actually a seat cut and another block back before you fill in the OSB


What would be the best way to flash around the ledger area wher eit meets the stucco? Should I be putting some kind of sealant in there somewhere to prevent water from getting in at the seams where the fascia or trim coil meet the house?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> What would be the best way to flash around the ledger area wher eit meets the stucco? Should I be putting some kind of sealant in there somewhere to prevent water from getting in at the seams where the fascia or trim coil meet the house?


 Hopefully you can tuck the sheet stock in there for the top part. 
Are using vinyl for the sides?


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Vinyl siding and I have trim coil for the fascia that I would have to bend. I was thinking of buying aluminum pre-bent fascia with the ribbing for more rigidity and to match the top roof fascia. From what I gather though the pre-bent fascia would not really be ideal for wrapping the beams and if I try to use that for the outer wood fascia there would be a lip at the bottom because the prebent wouldn't wrap all the way around the bottom?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> Vinyl siding and I have trim coil for the fascia that I would have to bend. I was thinking of buying aluminum pre-bent fascia with the ribbing for more rigidity and to match the top roof fascia. From what I gather though the pre-bent fascia would not really be ideal for wrapping the beams and if I try to use that for the outer wood fascia there would be a lip at the bottom because the prebent wouldn't wrap all the way around the bottom?


 I would wrap the beams in wood and paint to match the house trim.
When you go around the little side with OSB You should have just enough room to slide a J trim in between that and the stucco. 
They didn't make it easy did they?


----------



## RetroJoe_1 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nealtw said:


> RetroJoe_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Vinyl siding and I have trim coil for the fascia that I would have to bend. I was thinking of buying aluminum pre-bent fascia with the ribbing for more rigidity and to match the top roof fascia. From what I gather though the pre-bent fascia would not really be ideal for wrapping the beams and if I try to use that for the outer wood fascia there would be a lip at the bottom because the prebent wouldn't wrap all the way around the bottom?
> ...


They definitely didn't make it easy at all. I'm wondering if I can slip the wood trim the wrap the beam underneath that drip edge that they put on. It's so tight I don't know if I can get anything other than aluminum trim underneath it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

RetroJoe_1 said:


> They definitely didn't make it easy at all. I'm wondering if I can slip the wood trim the wrap the beam underneath that drip edge that they put on. It's so tight I don't know if I can get anything other than aluminum trim underneath it.


 Yeah that's all I can see, just flat stock tucked in 
The you have to protect the top the siding in the one corner, that's going to be tricky. You just have to make it up as you go.


----------

